
Tweet-a-Program - lelf
https://twitter.com/wolframtap/
======
mathnode
As a pico8 user myself, I love the the tweetcarts:

[https://twitter.com/hashtag/tweetcart?src=hashtag_click](https://twitter.com/hashtag/tweetcart?src=hashtag_click)

Some amazing stuff.

------
onion2k
A similar idea for JS canvas 'art' \-
[https://www.dwitter.net/](https://www.dwitter.net/)

------
dang
A thread from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337805)

------
bastawhiz
I designed and built a language (and interpreter) for something just like this
many years ago. You'd tweet a program at it and it would render and tweet back
the output.

[https://github.com/mattbasta/graphicsbc](https://github.com/mattbasta/graphicsbc)

It was originally written in Python but ported to JavaScript for performance
later on (though the bot was never ported)

------
moreati
For anyone else wondering
[https://twitter.com/pythontap](https://twitter.com/pythontap) was created in
2014, apparently for the same purpose, but there was no follow through.

As an impromptu meeting point, I suggest
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/pythontap](https://twitter.com/hashtag/pythontap)

------
jedimastert
You know, I used Wolfram Mathematia for many years in college and even a
little beyond, and I just learned today that the language is called Wolfram
and the enviroment is Mathmatica.

Huh.

~~~
ms013
That’s a relatively recent change. When I first learned MMA around 1995, it
was just Mathematica. It was still just Mathematica 10 years later. Then in
the last decade they decided to give the language a name independent of
Mathematica: I assume with the rollout of their other services/tools beyond
the desktop client that use the same language.

~~~
jedimastert
Cool. I haven't followed the language in the last 5 years or so, so that makes
me feel better.

------
nudpiedo
It could have just been “pick a computable algorithm that our framework’s UI
can render”.

Until I don’t see a meaningful program, which answers to a few use cases of a
user, I wouldn’t take that serious.

Edit: And the abuse of a framework is also something misleading, it is like
saying “make an OS in a tweet” and then tweeting: “git clone linux.git && make
all && kexec kernel”

~~~
CJefferson
This comment doesn't feel useful. Do you only want to see bytes I can pop in
the bootsector?

~~~
nudpiedo
Maybe you should define what a program is, which is something over an OS,
below a plug-in to a framework and interfaces with a user in order to provide
a value or interface.

Edit: If my comment is unuseful, how useful is a non standalone program which
represents a graph of random values for no purpose at all?

